# Diamonds in the Rough



## caledonia84 (Dec 21, 2011)




----------



## TheFantasticG (Dec 21, 2011)

Cool image, sir.


----------



## BekahAura (Dec 21, 2011)

I really like this! It's prettiful


----------



## caledonia84 (Dec 23, 2011)

thanks a lot


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Dec 23, 2011)

...oooohhhh. I Like This!


----------



## jrice12 (Dec 24, 2011)

Background is a bit busy for my taste.


----------



## MrsJLT (Dec 27, 2011)

Very kewl...


----------



## Frequency (Dec 27, 2011)

Background is a bit over pouring..yet i liked this

Regards


----------



## MissFrost (Jan 2, 2012)

That's beautiful! Personally I would've loved to see the drops in the corners in focus as well, but it's still very beautiful the way it is.


----------



## carlos58 (Jan 2, 2012)

nice and interesting shot


----------

